# daughter with thyroid symptoms



## april (Feb 23, 2011)

My daughter is having these symptoms: sweaty hands, headaches, insomnia, tiredness, painful menstrual cycles, aches, nervousness, involuntary muscle reflexes I had her thyroid tested and tese are her #s 
TSH 1.58 range is .45 -4.5
T4 1.25 range .93-1.6
Are these #s good?


----------



## lainey (Aug 26, 2010)

They are pretty normal numbers.

Did the doctor run any antibodies tests to go with them?


----------



## april (Feb 23, 2011)

no, we are going to rule out brain tumors with a CT scan


----------

